# Ampurdan 2000?? Valga'm Déu!



## Mei

*Mare de Déu Senyor!!!! *
*2000!!! *
*Gràcies pels teus comentaris, són de molta ajuda! *
*Moltes Felicitats!!!! *

*Keep on learning!!!*​ 
Mei


----------



## Laia

*Moltes felicitats, una altra vegada!!*
** 
Sempre és un plaer comptar amb tu i amb els teus posts, fins i tot aquells en que em fas “propostes indecents” (mmm... _indecents_ no és la paraula adient ) jajaja   
 
-------
P.D: Per cert, ja has descobert què és “Getrichresellingyourflattown”? (Jo en tinc una lleugera idea...)


----------



## gisele73

Felicidades por tus 2000 posts ampurdan y gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## Fernando

Igualmente, ampurdan. Es muy divertido discutir contigo.  Espero que sigamos discrepando porque con gente documentada es mucho más interesante que estar de acuerdo.


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA AMPURDAN!!!  

Que todo no va a ser discrepar   

Alundra.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

WoW!
2000 felicidades. Siempre un placer y un gusto poder conversar y debatir con alguien con tanto conocimiento y capacidad de análisis.
Un abrazo
Tggr


----------



## JazzByChas

Amp!

What can I cay, my man?  
Simply that you say it, play it, discuss it, and reflect upon it well, in about 5 languages...you are the type of polyglot that all of us aspire to being.

Keep up the good posts, and happy 2nd mille-postiversary!  

Chas.


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Congratulations! 
You're so helpful and knowledgable, you're simply amazing! 

Many warm congratuations for you on this special milestone! ​*


----------



## Anna Più

*Escriu-ne 2.000 i 2.000 i 2.000 més Ampurdan, *
*perquè els teus posts són sempre interessants!*​ 
*felicitats! *
A+​


----------



## diegodbs

Genio artístico y ganas de trabajar. No lo digo yo, lo dice la doctora 
Conxita Rojo.
El Ampurdán y la tramontana.

http://www.el-mundo.es/elmundosalud/2003/03/28/salud_personal/1048870450.html

Mis felicitaciones.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Ampurdan!


 Realmente es un placer compartir esta aldea contigo.

¡Felicidades!

cuchu​


----------



## Outsider

Moltes felicitats, Ampurdan.​


----------



## cubaMania

Ampurdan: always helpful and accurate.  Thanks for your contributions to the forums.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations, Ampurdan! You've been a tremendous help in resolving my uncertainties in Spanish and you explain everything so lucidly that it's almost hard not to understand!


----------



## Kelly B

Somehow I still manage to be surprised that someone I really enjoy reading, but only see once in a while, has been so busy! I need to learn Spanish. Anyway.... many, many

Congratulations!


----------



## Viriato

Muchas felicidades Ampurdan. Tus comentarios y aportaciones llenan el foro de sabiduría e inteligencia.


----------



## piquiqui

Sigue así.

Saludos y a por los 3.000.......


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Felicitaciones Ampu y gracias por tu desinteresada colaboración!!


----------



## ampurdan

¡Muchas gracias a todos!
Thank you very much, all of you!
It's a pleasure to share my time with such nice people.
Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Roi Marphille

vatúa! no m'hi havia fixat!
Felicitaaaaaaaaaats!!!!!


----------



## Kaia

Tarde pero seguro! Muchas Felicidades Ampurdan!!


----------



## lauranazario

Otro festejo que me perdí mientras estuve fuera. 

¡Pero siempre es buen momento para celebrar tus magníficas colaboraciones!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, ampurdan.  

You are truly a credit to this forum.  Saludos.


----------



## Phryne

*FELICITACIONES, AMPURDAN!!!!!*​


----------



## irisheyes0583

Here's to your 2000 Postiversary!
Thank you for your kindness, your help, and your knowledge.
¡Felicitaciones!
  
​


----------

